# Where'd your screen name come from?



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Some of your screen names are pretty obvious, but others not so much. Just curious to see where you thought of yours.

Mine is because my cat's name in Spartan (hence the avatar also). As I was signing up for the forum I saw him and that's all there is to it. I got the cat long before 300 came out so it has nothing to do with that, but I've always been fascinated with ancient Greek culture/ mythology so that's how he got his name, and my screen name.

Meh, I'm bored


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My daddy gave me mine. I think mine is one of the obvious ones, though.

I was originally "Mike Barham at Galco," but I requested a change because of the deployment (not at Galco now!) and to bring me into line with the handle I use on some other forums.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Been smooth as a new born babies butt most of my life. I would say about 1/2 the people that know me don't know my real name.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*without*

Hey Folks; The "neophyte" 
Self understanding of the newbie/ with life experiences; into a new experience.:smt1099


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Mine's mostly obvious. I play drums, and for about 20 years had a small music teaching studio. Many years ago (1970,s) some buddy's gave me the Drummin' man for my C.B. radio handle. I still use Drummin' Man on the C.B. When I registered at Yahoo, D m. was taken, so I added the 627 which was the month and day I was discharged from the Navy (1969). 
I actually do have a name....Larry.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I am a former Bail Enforcement Agent and there was a TV show called "The Fall Guy" starring Lee Majors back in the 80's that was about a Stunt Man who was also a bounty hunter. So my friends and family always called me "The Fall Guy" and it stuck. By the way Heather Thomas was smoking hot on that show.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I loved The Fall Guy - I saw season 1 DVD set out at Wal-Mart the other day...

I think we did a thread on this - but it was over a year ago...

This was how I got my name:



















My fav character in GI Joe


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

While I have lived in the same town for the last 26 years, my childhood was quite different. And I still do a bit of traveling.

WM


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Good thread. My fiance gave me mine. We hadn't been together very long when she saw me wearing a toboggan and thinking I looked like one called me Mister Snowman. Dunno why I went with just Snowman here; whenever I play online games (mostly the Call of Duty series) I go by MrSnowman or something close.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I have carried a gun for close to 20 years. Prior to starting work at Galco I had done little to no training. I met Mike Barham, and as many of you know he is a fountain of knowledge. He would occasionaly call me his apprentice or use the Star Wars referance Padawan. I am 43 years old so, an old student.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

No, I'm not a baseball fan. Being in a rather non-creative state of mind years ago when logging into my first forum, I simply used my initials.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

SEMO stand for South East Missouri and Shooter just seems to fit the forum.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Mines kinda obvious............


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

tnoisaw
T=Tony
noisaw is my last name backwards. Pronounced Way-son.

And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Been smooth as a new born babies butt most of my life. I would say about 1/2 the people that know me don't know my real name.


I does! :smt033 Someone told me, but it's ok, your secret is safe with me!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mine is just...meh. It was an inside joke a long, long time ago, and when I signed up for my first forum I couldn't think of anything else. And I just reuse it at every forum so people know who I am and I don't need to keep explaining myself.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

There are a lot of "Old Farts" on this forum, some older and some younger than me. I however am "The Old Fart" therefore TOF. :mrgreen:

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> There are a lot of "Old Farts" on this forum, some older and some younger than me. I however am "The Old Fart" therefore TOF. :mrgreen:
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> :smt1099


... and all this time I thought you were Top of Field, as in living on a mountain.

WM


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Model of my CCW.


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

Mine comes from two possibilities. I have red hair and so do our two sons. Also, 3 redfish are the limit and I love to try to limit out even though I very seldom do.:smt022


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

*My Handle*

*Ben Lurkin' *might have been a more appropriate name for me. I listen and don't say much. I refer to "It is better be remain silent and be thought a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt." There are far too many people on this site that know their stuff, so I am pretty much content to listen and learn. And that I have..

My avatar: just an illusion that would work with the amount of space allowed, nothing more.

Thanks to all of you that have shared your knowledge.


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay, this is easy to look up but Bastet was an Egyptian goddess. Why do I use it? I don't know. It was just something I grabbed for lack of anything better or original.

From the internet:
The goddess Bastet was usually represented as a woman with the head of a domesticated cat. However, up until 1000 BC she was portrayed as a lioness. Bastet was the daughter of Re, the sun god.

Bastet seemed to have two sides to her personality, docile and aggressive. Her docile and gentle side was displayed in her duties as a protector of the home, and pregnant women. Her aggressive and vicious nature was exposed in the accounts of battles in which the pharaoh was said to have slaughtered the enemy as Bastet slaughtered her victims.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> ... and all this time I thought you were Top of Field, as in living on a mountain.
> 
> WM


That too pardner. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Been smooth as a new born babies butt most of my life. I would say about 1/2 the people that know me don't know my real name.


I know what it is! :smt033



scooter said:


> Mines kinda obvious............


I think you should have used Fireball instead of Scooter! :buttkick: :smt033

I've burned over 350 pounds of 2400 over the years.


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

Got it from my dad - I'm a "JR."

It's what people call me.

I was "OJ" long before more the more publicised ones were even thought of - much less born!

:smt1099


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Mine's way too complicated to explain.

James, signing off from New Mexico.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I was born on November 13, and the number 13 has always been lucky for me. Friday the 13th is especially lucky.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Mine is the old term for "computer geek". I started using it way back when I was posting on computer software & hardware forums. Then it stuck when I went on car forums. And now, gun forums.


----------



## caliperman (May 29, 2007)

I used to work for brake manufacturer and assembled brake calipers.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> I've burned over 350 pounds of 2400 over the years.


When you posted to this question before the great software crash of '06 you said something about having burned a lot of it or them over the years. I thought you meant days, midnights, (2400 hours).

It seemed somehow ... wise.

Of course, burning gunpowder works, too.

WM


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

For mature audience only: Back in the early 70's I dated this nice girl who's Daddy was a higher up at NASA. I got busted doing her doggy style by her old man. This was on a Saturday night and I did not tell anyone this not even my best friend. When I got to school people were calling me spacedoggy. Once told in the Army then my handle became spacedoggy which was fine with me. My handle before that was oneshot. I had just gotten high with another MP who was with his dog who was going nuts and he was on the other side of this fence with his sentry dog. I knew it was a bore and I ran back to the car and got the M16 knowing that our 45's would not do much and we did not want the dog to get killed. By the time I got back the bore was charging them. I let lose with a 30 round mag and dropped that sucker. Later it was determined that the 30 round I fired on full auto only hit him once. It beats being called one shot. The Military was not the greatest place to be in right after Vietnam nor was it during.


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

SemoShooter said:


> SEMO stand for South East Missouri and Shooter just seems to fit the forum.


Wow, where ya at?

I was born and raised (yes, just like cattle) in Kennett.

Livin' in Idaho now, but my Mom and Dad are still there, in the same house I grew up in.


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

Well,

Mine's very unoriginal, first initial + last name. I thought about going with Cichlid Pimp but just opted for tgrogan.

I keep African Cichlids, which are a perch-like fish from Lake Malawi in Africa. Actually Lake Malawi is just one of three 'rift lakes' in Africa, Victoria, Tanganika, and Malawi. Aren't you sorry you asked now 

Any of the cichlid fish from these lakes are called African Cichlids. Anyway, they must like what I am doing because they have produced about 100 babies in the last 3-4 months.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Jimmy is my first name, and the Says is from being opinionated/outspoken. Got the nickname from a friend about 10 years back and it stuck like glue.


----------



## Quiet (May 13, 2007)

Quiet is my handle in the information security field (hackers).


----------



## Old goat (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, I'm getting on in years and my wife says I'm stuborn as a goat, but I'll argue that one to the end.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, mine is pretty obvious. I operate nuclear reactors for the Navy and Hayes is my last name.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> While I have lived in the same town for the last 26 years, my childhood was quite different. And I still do a bit of traveling.
> 
> WM


_Paladin, Paladin, oh where do you roam?_


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> _Paladin, Paladin, oh where do you roam?_


:mrgreen:

WM


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

My name is Kenny and I have some kind of Texas draaaw,well all my buddies at work started calling me Kenny Bob I guess becuase it sounds country like me.The funny thing is I left that refinery job and went to another refinery in a different city and they stuck me with the same name.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Im from Las Vegas hence, Vegas...

I got the Ego part from a paintball gun I used when I played Professinally..

So VegasEgo...


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

My rating in the Navy was AW. I attained the rank of Senior Chief, which was abbreviated as AWCS.

AW's spent a LOT of time training and studying, so it always appeared that we weren't doing much of anything to the maintenance guys. Consequently, they acquired the habit of referring to AWs as "...those f...ing AWs...", or FAW in Navyspeak. Therefore, I was an FAWCS.

Then I retired from active duty.

Ergo, "rfawcs".


----------

